

The Tracability of an Anonymous Online Comment - rm-rf
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/harlanyu/traceability-anonymous-online-comment

======
prole
The blog author left out the one-stop-shop for tracing: the ISP. If your
upload (comment/image/etc.) draws some heat, and your IP address is listed in
that server's logs, all it takes is a subpoena to that IP's ISP to see
_everything_ you've been browsing (for days to years, depending on local
laws).

